# Officially getting old!



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2018)

A proud new grandpa.
Meet Katie, already stole my heart.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Welcome to the club!  Nothing better!  Congratulations!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2018)

She's a little sweetie! Congratulations! You decided on what she will call you yet?
Mine call me Papa.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Been pondering the title thing.
My fathers dad was Pap, my mothers dad was Papa.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 22, 2018)

I let mine call me whatever she wants...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Mine calls me by my first name,,,,, go figure,,,, beautiful baby,,,,


----------



## calibob1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Mine call me for money, course theyre older


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 23, 2018)

Congratultions but you have a long way to go before old sets in.

The little fellow that made me a grandpa is headed into his senior year at UGA.


----------



## DJPineHillFarms (Jul 23, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2018)

Congrats! My second one came along last month.


----------



## pikehunter (Jul 27, 2018)

Congratulations! I have my 3rd due in sometime around Christmas.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 28, 2018)

Many great moments to come with the two of you. Congratulations.


----------



## rockypoco (Oct 20, 2018)

I have 8. They call me "PA"!


----------



## bany (Oct 21, 2018)

Two for me! I like to call it getting young!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2018)

Been so long sense I was around a little one I forgot how fast they grow.
Like weeds!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2018)

She is beautiful!
Congratulations.
My 9th is dew any time now. They are the reason I breath!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2018)

PS  I am Paw Paw


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Nov 27, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> A proud new grandpa.
> Meet Katie, already stole my heart.View attachment 937194


Mine calls me pop-pop


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 2, 2018)

It’s like someone dumped fertilize on her. I’m a Papaw.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 3, 2018)

She is precious!  My oldest grand-daughter just got her driver's license!  Time flies - keep taking lots of photos!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 3, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Been pondering the title thing.
> My fathers dad was Pap, my mothers dad was Papa.


congratulations.  They are they greatest thing ever

I have 9 how.  And 1/2 my kids ain't married or dating anyone.

My dad is Papa... My wifes dad was called Pa

My grandbabies call me Pappy.


----------



## JUDYOUTDOORS500 (Dec 4, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## antharper (Dec 11, 2018)

Beautiful little girl , my daughter and only child is 15 , I hope I got 10 or 15 more years before I’m a papa , congrats !


----------

